# Start durch Lichtgitter



## Alita08 (27 Februar 2019)

Guten Tag

Ich habe folgendes (Philosophie) Problem. Wir haben eine kleine Anlage mit Rundteller und Lichtgitter. 
Ablauf: Teller dreht, Bediener entnimmt Material, Bediener legt neue Material ein, Teller dreht.
Die Produktion möchte das die Anlage selber festlegt wann sie wider drehen darf. Also
Bearbeitetes Material wurde entnommen, neues Material wurde eingelegt,
Lichtgitter ist nicht mehr durchbrochen => Start Rundteller. 
Ich mag selbst startende Anlagen aber nicht und hätte lieber eine Taste für den Bediener =>
Freigabe Rundteller. Sicherheitstechnische sehe ich aber nichts was dagegen
spricht.

Was spricht für einen Auto Start was dagegen?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Anlagen?
Dürfen Sicherheitsgitter als Anlage Start gebraucht werden?

Ich hoffe man versteht die frage

Gruss


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Februar 2019)

> Lichtgitter ist nicht mehr durchbrochen => Start Rundteller.



Was ist denn, wenn einer in die Anlage klettert, dann startet die Anlage, sobald er mit seinem kompletten Körper im
Sicherheitsbereicht ist selbstständig ?!?!


----------



## Mavorkit (27 Februar 2019)

Hi,

Würde ich auf keinen Fall machen. Sicherheitseinrichtungenen müssen immer vom Bediener Quittiert werden. Außer das Material wird automatisiert eingebracht, dann kann in speziellen Fällen mit Muting gearbeitet werden (wenn das durch das Lichtgitter unterstützt wird).

Aber das kommt natürlich alles auf die Gefährdungsbeurteilung an.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Februar 2019)

Ich kenne jetzt deine Anlage nicht - verallgemeinern läßt sich da nichts ... aber :
Was ist, wenn das Lichtgitter wie geplant benutzt wird und der Mitarbeiter bei drehendem Rundschalttisch noch einmal in den LV nachfasst ?

Aber lassen wir die Sicherheit mal aussen vor :
Woran erkennst du (zweifelsfrei) das "Teil gewechselt" bzw. das "neues Teil eingelegt" ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Alita08 (27 Februar 2019)

@ DeltaMikeAir: 
Der Raum ist zu klein ca. 700x700x400mm

@Larry Laffer: 
Durch Anwesenheitssensoren, Fallende Flanke => Material entfernt, Steigende Flanke => "neues" Material eingelegt. Ob das gleiche Material wider
eingelegt wurde kann ich nicht feststellen, hat aber keinen Einfluss auf den Ablauf. Die Anlage macht nur eine Prüfung.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Februar 2019)

... was ist mit meiner ersten Frage ...?


----------



## Alita08 (27 Februar 2019)

@LarryLaffer: 
Kontrollierter Stopp des Rundtellers nach SS2.
Maximal Geschwindigkeit muss abhängig von Brems Rampe und Distanz Lichtgitter/ Teller sein.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Februar 2019)

... und schon hast du deinem SPS-Programm ein nettes kleines Problem gebaut ...


----------



## Kabeläffle (27 Februar 2019)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... und schon hast du deinem SPS-Programm ein nettes kleines Problem gebaut ...


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Ein Eingriff in das Lichtgitter kann doch immer mal passieren. Mit entsprechender „Grundstellungs-Fahrt“ muss das doch sowieso berücksichtigt werden!?


----------



## Alita08 (27 Februar 2019)

Wenn das Lichtgitter währen der Bewegung des Tellers unterbrochen wird. Muss nach
wider herstellen der Sicherheit der Fehler Quittiert werden und der Teller mit
einer Grundstellungsfahrt in die richtige Position gebracht werden.


----------



## Howard (27 Februar 2019)

Moin,


Alita08 schrieb:


> Die Produktion möchte das die Anlage selber festlegt wann sie wider drehen darf. Also
> Bearbeitetes Material wurde entnommen, neues Material wurde eingelegt,
> Lichtgitter ist nicht mehr durchbrochen => Start Rundteller.
> 
> ...


Für mich klingt das eher so, als ob du ein Argument suchst, um diese Anforderung der Produktion nicht erfüllen zu müssen. Und da würde es ja naheliegen, die Produktion erstmal um die bestehenden Dokumentationen, insbesondere CE und Risikobeurteilung zu bitten. Deine geforderte Änderung ist ja mal schnell eine neue Gefährdung - also eine wesentliche Änderung der Maschine - also eine neue CE-Erklärung durch dich/deine Firma als neuer Hersteller usw...
Das schreckt dann meist recht schnell ab, was solche Änderungen betrifft 

Grundsätzlich hätte ich dann noch folgendes geklautes Zitat:
Das sagt die EN 11161
_
Wenn es möglich ist, durch ein Schutzfeld einer Schutzeinrichtung in den geschützten Bereich ohne dauerhafte Erkennung durch zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahmen zu gelangen, darf die Quittierung der Schutzfunktion nur über eine für diese Funktion vorgesehene manuell betätigte Einrichtung erfolgen. 
_

aus folgendem Beitrag:
https://www.sps-forum.de/maschinens...-hintertretschutz.html?highlight=wiederanlauf


----------



## Kabeläffle (27 Februar 2019)

Howard schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hätte ich dann noch folgendes geklautes Zitat:
> Das sagt die EN 11161
> _
> Wenn es möglich ist, durch ein Schutzfeld einer Schutzeinrichtung in den geschützten Bereich ohne dauerhafte Erkennung durch zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahmen zu gelangen, darf die Quittierung der Schutzfunktion nur über eine für diese Funktion vorgesehene manuell betätigte Einrichtung erfolgen.
> ...



Wenn du jetzt noch erklärst, wie du die Nische mit 700x700x400mm hintertreten kannst, dann muss ich dir voll zustimmen… ROFLMAO:


----------



## Howard (27 Februar 2019)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch erklärst, wie du die Nische mit 700x700x400mm hintertreten kannst, dann muss ich dir voll zustimmen… ROFLMAO:


vielleicht bin ich ja ein sehr sehr kleiner Mensch


----------



## Alita08 (27 Februar 2019)

Howard schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Für mich klingt das eher so, als ob du ein Argument suchst, um diese Anforderung der Produktion nicht erfüllen zu müssen. Und da würde es ja naheliegen, die Produktion erstmal um die bestehenden Dokumentationen, insbesondere CE und Risikobeurteilung zu bitten. Deine geforderte Änderung ist ja mal schnell eine neue Gefährdung - also eine wesentliche Änderung der Maschine - also eine neue CE-Erklärung durch dich/deine Firma als neuer Hersteller usw...
> Das schreckt dann meist recht schnell ab, was solche Änderungen betrifft
> ...


----------



## Howard (27 Februar 2019)

Alita08 schrieb:


> ...Eine CE Erklärung müssen wir nicht erstellen, da die Anlage für unsere Produktion ist.


 :shock: das lass mal nicht die Berufsgenossenschaft hören. Auch wenn ihr eine Maschine für Inhouse baut, dann seid ihr In-Verkehr-Bringer und müsst CE zertifizieren.

Hier ein Zitat der BG:


> ...
> Diese Voraussetzungen gelten auch für den Hersteller, der Maschinen oder Teile verschiedenen Ursprungs zusammenbaut, *sowie den Betreiber, der eine Maschine zur Eigenverwendung baut.*
> ...


Seite 6 in diesem Dokument:
http://dp.bgetem.de/pages/service/download/medien/BG_413_DP.pdf


----------



## Oest (27 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe solche Anlagen schon mehrfach umgesetzt.
Wenn der Bediener nochmal ins Gitter fasst -> Stop RT, zweikanalig, zwei Schütze in Reihe mit Feedback ( setzt eine Betriebsbremse am RT voraus)
Erwähnte Schütze werden oft sterben, da du sie je nach Taktzeit sehr oft schaltest. Eventuell Wechselintervall vorgeben in Doku.
Setzt ebenso einen sinnvollen Aufbau der RT Schrittkette voraus. (Zurückdrehen als GS Fahrt macht meiner Ansicht nach eh wenig Sinn)
Es macht immer Sinn, wenn der Raum hinter dem Lichtgitter auf die erste Aufnahme begrenzt ist, also der Bediener die Stationen nicht erreichen kann.
Dadurch kann die Anlage 
a) laufen während Gitter unterbrochen  
b) der Raum klein gehalten werden, wodurch dieser als "nicht hintertretbar" zu verteidigen ist

Safty:
Hintertretbare Sicherheitseinrichtungen müssen von ausserhalb Sicherheitsraum Quittiert werden. Ob ein nicht bodentiefes Lichtgitter oder eine nicht bodentiefe Tür, die eventuell noch in einen begrenzten Raum führt, hintertretbar ist, beantwortet dir niemand. Ausser der Gutachter nach einem Unfall.
Wobei die Firma Sick Prüfungen incl. Nachlaufmessung (Lichtgitter unterbrochen bis RT steht) anbietet.

Vor allem sollte der min. Abstand Lichtgitter bis Gefahrstelle (äusserste Scheerstelle Aufnahme/Wand...Gehäuse o.ä) großzügig berechnet und als erfüllt dokumentiert sein.
Ebenso der ganze CE Prozess.

Wenn das alles passt, sehe ich keinen Grund, aus "purer Angst" die gewünschte Lösung zu verweigern.

Wobei ein Fusstaster als Start auch nur ein Trigger ist, und bei erneutem unterbrechen des Lichtgitters die Sicherheit auch gewährleistet sein muss.


----------



## Plan_B (27 Februar 2019)

Howard schrieb:


> :shock: das lass mal nicht die Berufsgenossenschaft hören. Auch wenn ihr eine Maschine für Inhouse baut, dann seid ihr In-Verkehr-Bringer und müsst CE zertifizieren.



Obendrauf kommt dann noch die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Februar 2019)

Die geünschte Betriebsart nennt sich im Zusammenhang mit Lichtgittern Taktbetrieb.
Unter dem Stichwort findest du Einiges im Netz.
Hauptanwendung sind Pressen.



> Wenn der Bediener nochmal ins Gitter fasst -> Stop RT, zweikanalig, zwei Schütze in Reihe mit Feedback ( setzt eine Betriebsbremse am RT voraus)
> Erwähnte Schütze werden oft sterben, da du sie je nach Taktzeit sehr oft schaltest.



Eine Bremse ist nicht zwangsläufig erforderlich.
Dies ist von der Bauart des Antriebs abhängig.
Ausserdem ist nicht zwangsweise erforderlich, dass die Bremse in der Bearbeitungsposition einfallen muß.
Endweder man nimmt einen Antrieb mit Safe-Position oder verwendet sichere Positionsschalter.
Nur wenn der Lichtvorhang unterbrochen ist UND der Antrieb NICHT in Position steht muß die Bremse einfallen und der Antrieb einen NotStop ausführen.
Erhöht die Lebensdauer ungemein 
Dasselbe gilt für Bewegungen der Stationen.
Hier kann der Einsatz von sicherer Sensorik auch sinnvoll sein.
Solange alle Bewegungen in der richtigen (sicheren) Position stehen, muß z.B. die Luft nicht abgeschalten werden.
Verlässt eine Bewegung bei unterbrochenen LV ihre definierte Stellung wird NotHalt ausgelöst.
Ist ein erheblicher Mehraufwand bei Risikobeurteilung, Sicherheitstechnik und Abnahme, spart aber Taktzeit und Austausch von Sicherheitsbauteilen.
Kann sich also durchaus schnell rechnen

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

